# Knife detective needed please



## Maiken (Jul 22, 2020)

I think it's been about 5 years now since my friend brought me back a knife from Japan. I tried to do some of my own research but pretty much found a dead end. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated!






















What I think I know about it.. is that it's a Aogami Super blade gyuto. Hoping that it is in fact that and curious if anyone could find the maker of the blade. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 22, 2020)

Have you tried the google translate app? How about a reverse google image search on the kanji. I can’t easily do these from my phone right now.


----------



## Maiken (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes I did some reverse translate from Japanese and what Google spit out was hilarious

"Blue S discount wagyu sword 21"


----------



## reagan (Jul 22, 2020)

It is indeed a Aogami Super wagyu sword 21. Not sure on the brand.


----------



## Maiken (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## KenHash (Jul 22, 2020)

Knife is a 210mm Aogami Super warikomi gyuto with real buffalo horn
Brand is Togiharu 研晴　which I believe is a brand sold by
Kamata Hakenjo in Kappabashi Tokyo.






合羽橋道具街の包丁専門店 かまた刃研社


かまた刃研社は1923年、東京浅草に創業しました。その後現在に至るまで約90年間、4世代の永きにわたり刃物研磨の技術を受け継いでおります。




kap-kam.com


----------



## Maiken (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## da_mich* (Jul 22, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Knife is a 210mm Aogami Super warikomi gyuto with real buffalo horn
> Brand is Togiharu 研晴　which I believe is a brand sold by
> Kamata Hakenjo in Kappabashi Tokyo.
> 
> ...



Yes it´s a Togiharu. Togiharu is Korin´s house brand.

Text from Korin HP:

"
Togiharu is Korin’s house brand and was created with the user in mind. The Togiharu brand was created for functionality and is Korin’s most affordable brand of knives. The brand name was derived from Grand Master sharpener Shouzou Mizuyama’s father’s sharpening store. Master Mizuyama’s father was a celebrated sharpener in his own right, having received recognition from the emperor for his traditional sharpening skills. Togiharu knives are produced by a highly respected knife maker in Japan who manufactures the top-name Japanese brands. The difference in the Togiharu lines lies in the quality control and hand-finishing aspects of production. These knives are inspected one-by-one for quality - they are not mass handled. The final edge finishing process is done by hand, ensuring unparalleled sharpness right out of the box. 
"


----------



## JBroida (Jul 22, 2020)

da_mich* said:


> Yes it´s a Togiharu. Togiharu is Korin´s house brand.
> 
> Text from Korin HP:
> 
> ...



Togiharu is both a brand that Korin uses and a brand that Kamata uses FWIW.


----------



## CA_cook (Jul 22, 2020)

"Wagyu sword" is how Google translate deals with gyuto. Blue-S is Aogami Super (also known as Blue Super steel). Looks like a really nice knife. Clad Blue Super steel is pretty awesome.


----------



## KenHash (Jul 22, 2020)

Japanese can not be translated with any degree of accuracy using Google Translate. It works fairly well, to me anyway, for Latin based western languages.
The character 刀 can be read Katana by kitself. This is a Japanese sword which in Japan is called Nihontou 日本刀。
The same character is used to widely mean a bladed tool, so it us used for knives as well.
A Gyutou 牛刀　is short for Gyunikutou 牛肉刀　which literally means a Beef Knife. There are some websites that relied on Google Translate and they call a Gyutou a "Cow Sword".


----------



## Maiken (Jul 22, 2020)

Haha thanks everyone for your help. I had feel this forum would figure it out rather quickly. I'm remembering now from the help of my friends trip pictures while he was in Japan and it was indeed purchased at Kamata in Tokyo. 

Definitely a fan of the Aogami Super steel and very particular in getting my hands on it. So I gave my friend instructions to a knife that was 240mm to 210mm Aogami Super gyuto for under 20,000 yen if at all possible.

Again thanks for everyone's help!


----------

